# DVD won't play--error message



## jem8571 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have and HP dv4000 with XP and I can't get it to play any DVD. The following Error message comes up:
_"Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because it is not possible to turn on analog copy protection on the output display. Try installing an updated driver for your video card." _
Any help resolving this would be appreciated.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you ever play DVDs???

what are the numbers/letters after dv4000........CTO,LA or XX


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If you can't find out go to the link below and click on *Start Detection* and download the latest driver for your video card

http://welcome.hp.com/country/ca/en/support.html


----------



## jem8571 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, the video used to work. My ex-husband just gave me this laptop since he got a new one and before he gave it to me he took it somewhere to have the memory cleared. Do you think I need to purchase a new video card? or a DVD decoder? Thanks...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try downloading and installing PowerDVD (below) and restart your PC and see if you can play a DVD

http://www.oldversion.com/download.php?idlong=eba53b124233d4821defd08b5614cd6e

also try go to the link in post 3 and get any updates for that model


----------



## jem8571 (Nov 1, 2008)

I downloaded that from olderversion and now I get this message in Windows Media:
_"Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer."_

Also I'm not sure what to download from the HP site. This is what it said:

The following software and drivers are compatible with your product and the operating system Microsoft Windows XP

Driver - AudioDateVersionPreviousSize» ADI 1981B Audio Driver for Microsoft Windows XP 01-20075.12.01.5410 C» Version: 19.0MDriver - Keyboard, Mouse and Input DevicesDateVersionPreviousSize» HP Quick Launch Buttons 01-20086.30 J-20.39MDriver - ModemDateVersionPreviousSize» Agere Soft Modem Drivers for ICH6 Chipset for Microsoft Windows XP 12-20052.1.51.00 (1.00 B)» Version: 1.26M» Agere Soft Modem Drivers for ICH6 Chipset 03-20051.00 A-1011.53kDriver - NetworkDateVersionPreviousSize» Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers 08-20066.00 C» Version: 5.85M» Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver 05-20066.00 A» Version: 4.12M» HP Wireless Assistant 07-20051.01 C» Version: 4.01M» Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters Driver 06-20054.00 C» Version: 3.32MDriver - StorageDateVersionPreviousSize» Texas Instruments Media Card Reader Driver 08-20062.0.0.6 A-6.76M» Media Card Reader Driver 07-20052.0.0.1 A» Version: 3.76MCD-ROM order page - Recovery DiscsDateVersionPreviousSize» Notebook Recovery Disc Set Windows XP Home 09-2006N/A-0 bytesBIOSDateVersionPreviousSize» WinFlash for HP Notebook System BIOS - Windows-Based 05-2006F.17» Version: 1.55MFirmwareDateVersionPreviousSize» DVD/CDRW Drive (GCC-4243N) Firmware Update 06-20051.08-627.72kOperating System - Enhancements and QFEsDateVersionPreviousSize» HP QuickPlay Update 12-20051.30 DL» Version: 19.34M» IDE Controller Enhancement 07-20051.00 A-315.94k» QuickPlay Open Source Code Files (For Linux Development Purposes Only) 03-20051.10 B-96.75M» Intel Chipset Installation Utility 03-20056.2.1.1001 D6» Version: 2.65MSoftware - SolutionsDateVersionPreviousSize» LightScribe Host Software 09-20061.4.105.1» Version: 2.37M» Help and Support Center 08-20064.2 O» Version: 7.11M


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would try the ones below from the site

DVD/CDRW Drive (GCC-4243N) Firmware Update 

Intel Chipset Installation Utility 

You also may be missing the DVD decoder but try the 2 above first...re-start your PC


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Use ther PowerDVD to play the DVD not Windows Media player


----------

